# Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger



## AnneNeukirchner (6. Januar 2011)

*Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,806309


----------



## tarnvogL (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

und dabei ist das Schadenssystem/Hitdetection bzw das Waffenhandling nicht ausgereift.. aber trotzdem besser als alle anderen bisher..


----------



## Vidaro (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

was mich wundert wie schafft es Sniper Ghost Warrior auf Rang 6?
Mittelmäßiges Produkt was nur gut aussieht...


----------



## Nesquick_John (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

die waffe auf dem bc2 bild hasse ich, blöde m1a4


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Bad Company 2 ist nun mal auch der beste Shooter, hätte mich echt gewundert wenn das nicht auf Platz 1 fällt....


----------



## Famer555 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Nesquick_John schrieb:


> die waffe auf dem bc2 bild hasse ich, blöde m1a4


ja ich mag sie auch nicht besonders und häßlich ist sie auch...

BC2 ist der Beste Ego-Shooter den ich bis jetzt gespielt habe...
Das Spiel ist der absolute Hammer...

Vielen Dank Dice für das schöne Spiel.

PS: In Vietnam hätten es ruhig ein paar mehr Waffen sein können...


----------



## N7ghty (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Vidaro schrieb:


> was mich wundert wie schafft es Sniper Ghost Warrior auf Rang 6?
> Mittelmäßiges Produkt was nur gut aussieht...


   Naja, ich hab Sniper Ghost Warrior mal angespielt und ich fand die Sniperpassagen wirklich ziemlich gut, nur die Shooterstellen waren doof. Aber wenn man nun mal auf Scharfschützengewehre und Sniper-Feeling steht, dann hat der Titel einfach keine Konkurrenz 

Gz an Dice, Bad Company 2 war eindeutig einer der besten Shooter der letzten Jahre


----------



## Buggy-der-Clown (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Black Ops vor Metro 2033....ehrlich mal das geht garnicht....CoD ist nicht gut....-.-


----------



## GameH (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Ich war auch sehr von BC 2 überrascht. das der Multiplayer gut ist/wurde war klar, dafür ist Battlefield bekannt. Hinzu kommen noch die zerstörbare Umgebung. Aber am meisten überrascht war ich von der Solo Kampange. Gut die ist vieleicht nicht ganz so bombastisch inzinert wie die von CoD, aber sie kann irgendwie doch locker mithalten.


----------



## proheada123 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

faire entscheidung aber eigentlich war das auch klar denn Bad Company 2 hatte ja dieses jahr kaum Konkurrenz abgesehen von Metro 2033... im Vergleich zu 2007 :
Bioshock , Crysis , Modern Warfare , Half life 2 episode 2   xD  aber nun gut 2011 kommt wieder viel gutes


----------



## Darknomis806 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

bfbc2 platz 1? xD lol

was habt ihr für nen schlechtn geschmack


----------



## Darknomis806 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

da merkt man das 60% der Leute hier unter 18 sind


----------



## spike00 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> bfbc2 platz 1? xD lol
> 
> was habt ihr für nen schlechtn geschmack


was hättest du nominiert call of duty: grenade spam?


----------



## Mothman (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Nesquick_John schrieb:


> die waffe auf dem bc2 bild hasse ich, blöde m1a4


 Also die Waffe im Vordergrund ist imo die Thompson M1A1.
Oder meinst du die Waffe im Hintergrund?


----------



## FRfutzi01 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Mothman schrieb:


> Genau richtich gewählt. Was gibts denn zur Zeit noch besseres?
> Ich liebe BBC2. Schön, dass ich nicht der einzige bin.


----------



## Krampfkeks (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> da merkt man das 60% der Leute hier unter 18 sind


   woran genau?


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> da merkt man das 60% der Leute hier unter 18 sind


Wie an deinen qualifizierten Kommentaren?

Gibt zwar ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die mir nicht so gefallen, aber BC2 find ich doch sehr gut gelungen. Vietnam macht nochmal mehr Laune.

Hatte die letzte Zeit mit dem Add-On auch mehr Spaß als mit Black Ops, obwohl ich das auch gut finde.


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Darknomis806 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da merkt man das 60% der Leute hier unter 18 sind
> ...


na an seinem Kommentar, dass er eine Minute davor abgegeben hat...


----------



## Whowulf (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Oh Wow, BC2, wer hätte das gedacht !?


----------



## PTL88 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

hurra , gewonnen
aber als fanboy brauch ich keine votes
lol


----------



## KeiteH (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

btw: so ganz verstehe ich die überschrift nicht,
bfbc2 ist doch kein "Überraschungs-Sieger", das ist einfach ein verdammt gut gemachter shooter...


----------



## Corsa500 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Ich hätte Metro 2033 noch einen Platz mehr gegönnt...


----------



## Thomas-Penner (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Ich versteh die Überschrift auch nicht. battlefield ist da mit bastand das beste gewesen, würde ich sagen!!!!!!!


----------



## JMRiehm (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Ja, Bad Company 2 hat verdient gewonnen.   
Bloß ist es leider schon nach gut 10 Stunden durchgespielt und fertig.   

JMR


----------



## Jens238 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



JMRiehm schrieb:


> Ja, Bad Company 2 hat verdient gewonnen.
> Bloß ist es leider schon nach gut 10 Stunden durchgespielt und fertig.
> 
> JMR


Wass heisst denn hier leider ??
Bei Modern Warfare 2 hab ich nach knapp 5 Stunden den Abspann gesehen


----------



## Niklasdiver (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Was hat killing floor in dieser liste zu suchen?
Das Spiel kam 2009 raus und hat auf dieser Liste nix verloren ( auch wenn es Hammer ist )


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

BC 2 war gut, aber Metro 2033 hatte eine unfassbar dichte Atmosphäre. Kein anderer Shooter seit Bioshock ist damit zu vergleichen. Daher steht Metro 2033 für mich klar auf Platz 1.


----------



## Sheggo (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

mir hat gar keiner der Shooter richtig gefallen. BC2 war nicht ganz so schlecht wie die anderen, aber an BC1 kommt es um längen nicht ran.
BC2, COD, MOH, etc bestehen doch nur noch aus aneinander gereihten, schlechten Skripts und überhaupt nicht mehr vorhandener KI 
wird Zeit für DNF


----------



## rex5000 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Ja!


----------



## Mandavar (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Richtig so! Es ist nicht so gut wie die alten BF Titel, einfach weil Taktik fehlt. Trotzdem ist es der beste Shooter 2010.


----------



## cosmix (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Mich verwundert der Gewinner eigentlich nicht sonderlich. Schließlich überzeugt BF zudem mit einer beispiellosen Physikengine und erstklassik austarierten Karten in mehreren Spielmodi. Die Server sind voll, der Ping ist hervorragend und zuallerletzt hat das Game auch noch eine klasse Grafik. Viel besser kann man es meiner Meinung nach nicht machen.


----------



## Jens238 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Richtig so! Es ist nicht so gut wie die alten BF Titel, einfach weil Taktik fehlt. Trotzdem ist es der beste Shooter 2010.


Na ja, ganz onhe Taktik geht es auch bei BC2 nicht...Wenn jeder macht was er will, und kein Teamplay zustande kommt biste auch voll am Arsch...


----------



## Promo44 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*



Jens238 schrieb:


> JMRiehm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, Bad Company 2 hat verdient gewonnen.
> ...


Ich finde bei BC2 und MWF2 kommt es nicht auf den Singleplayer an, sondern auf dne Mehrspielerteil. Und mit dem kann man sich weit mehr als 10 Stunden aufhalten - bei beiden Spielen.


----------



## Niklasdiver (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Was macht Killing Floor auf platz 13? Das Spiel kam dieses Jahr garnicht raus. Ein bischen mehr recherche wäre erwünscht gewesen >.>


----------



## Crysisheld (26. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Ne is klar ein City Interactive Spiel vor Medal of Honor...


----------



## JillValentine21 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

Also ich habe keins von den Spielen gespielt und werde es auch nicht. Weil keines von den Spielen mich anspricht. Außer Sniper Ghost Warrior vielleicht


----------



## CODMWFan (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

iiiihhh BFBC 2 is erster kann ich net verstehen nur langeweile  

Ich persönlich fand MoH am besten ^^


----------



## Bonobo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Special - Der beste Ego-Shooter aus dem Jahr 2010 - PC Games Community kürt Überraschungs-Sieger*

lol, MoH iss ja so'n kack
BC2 tausendma besser.
aba an deim namen kann ma ja schon sehn, dass du das nich verstehst


----------



## matze214 (26. Juni 2011)

Bioshock 2 , Metro 2033 und BfBc2 stimme ich noch zu aber CoD runter damit man sollte hier endlich mal einen geschmacks test oder IQ test einfügen


----------



## matze214 (26. Juni 2011)

Bonobo schrieb:


> lol, MoH iss ja so'n kack
> BC2 tausendma besser.
> aba an deim namen kann ma ja schon sehn, dass du das nich verstehst


 
Ich empfehle Duden


----------



## Bonobo (27. Juni 2011)

matze214 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Duden


 
me no need duden because me trollomaster


----------



## LorD-AcE (28. Juni 2011)

Wasn da jetzt dran überraschend?


----------



## sikopath (13. August 2011)

Bonobo schrieb:


> me no need duden because me trollomaster


 
 autsch


----------



## Oximoron12345 (10. September 2011)

Da gehört Dead Island auf den ersten!!!


----------



## der-jan (10. September 2011)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Da gehört Dead Island auf den ersten!!!


wie schaffen es nur die leute immer ohne nachdenken mal schnell was hinzuposten und sich hinterher nicht zu schämen

du sagst also dead island war der beste shooter des letzten jahres... bist zeitreisender oder? hallo mc fly jemand zu hause?


----------



## ondraste (26. Mai 2012)

jaaa klaaaa metro auf drei und moh2010 auf sieben....tzzzzzz


----------



## matrix2222 (29. März 2014)

Ist zwar schon ein alter post aber trotzdem muss ich auch den Kopf schütteln @Dead Island ist doch eines der stupidesten Games was es gibt ! Teilweise gute Ansätze aber dann ob Story oder dumme KI ist dann  so langweilig wie seltem ein Game !!


----------



## Cybnotic (12. September 2020)

Singularity  ist ein  cooles Spiel, das wünsche ich mir als Remake  für die PS4 und PS5


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Ähm Leichenschänder.


----------

